# playing with some dough bait recipies



## plumberroy (Aug 3, 2013)

caught these last night 
carp was 25 1/2 In
channel was 22 1/2 and very fat


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I'd keep using that bait ...


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Whats that recipe? I want to go get myself some channels for the table.


----------



## plumberroy (Aug 3, 2013)

dough ball 
3/4 cup crushed wheaties 
3/4cup corn meal
3/4 cup flour
1/8th cup sugar 
1/2 cup water 2 tablespoon vanilla 
adjust water as needed. knead till it is like play dough
I roll it into nickel sized ball when a make it and store in the fridge


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks man! Never tried dough bait before, and this seems like a simple, no cook recipe.


----------

